# Dyna-Glo DGW1235BDP-D Wide Body Propane Gas Smoker  to high temperature



## rocking416 (Mar 26, 2017)

I have a  Dyna-Glo DGW1235BDP-D Wide Body Propane Gas Smoker.   The problem i am having with it is,  if i used both burners at the same time   even on low the temperature just seem to be to high to slow cook.   I was thinking of adding an adjustable regulator 0-20 psi   maybe that would bring my temp down..    Any thoughts       I am very new to smoking.   I have used the dyna glo smoker 4 times    one time I cooked something in it to be proud of the  rest   i wont talk about  lol


----------



## r2 builders (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi Rocking416,

Would you send some pics of your setup, it might help with all of us for some input back.
I am using a needle valve (0 to 20) on my rig and that does help control the flame to a tighter degree. (I only have one burner)

r2


----------



## rocking416 (Mar 31, 2017)

IMG_20170331_174444994.jpg



__ rocking416
__ Mar 31, 2017


----------



## dabigbozman (Mar 31, 2017)

What you need is a propane needle valve, look here

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/needle-valves-for-gassers


----------



## rocking416 (Mar 31, 2017)

regulator.jpg



__ rocking416
__ Mar 31, 2017





I hope the pictures turned out ok


----------



## rocking416 (Mar 31, 2017)

I think this may work  i am not sure


----------

